# Pull Cord Locked (2015 9.9 Merc manual start)



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

Check that the start in gear lock is functioning properly amd disengaging when in neutral.


----------



## Randy Moss (Apr 30, 2018)

Randy Moss said:


> motor shut off randomly Saturday morning as I was leaving the boat ramp. I went to restart (grab the pull cord) and noticed it was locked. Any thoughts?? I removed the cowling and noticed a small gear/mechanism that engages the fly wheel. If I manually lift this gear, the pull cord/fly wheel is no longer locked. Any advice, greatly appreciated......??????


----------



## Randy Moss (Apr 30, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Check that the start in gear lock is functioning properly amd disengaging when in neutral.



I noticed the gear doesn't respond in neutral.....watching youtube lol it sounds like the "neutral lockout" is faulty. in theory it's supposed to be a safety mechanism and the latch is supposed to be up when in neutral but in my case it's stuck down.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

Try to find an adjustment procedure for the cable and linkage. Follow the procedure and adjust accordingly. Unless something is actually broken this should solve your problem.


----------

